# Working holiday Visa to Permanent Residence - HELP!



## Nasesco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi All!

Trawling the web for answers to the following questions but can't seem to get the proper answers i'm looking for??!! 

1. Can I apply for a permanent visa after say 6 months of my working holiday visa or do I have to wait for it to expire before applying?

2. If this is not possible can I simply get a 3 month WHV and then apply for permanent residence?

3. Do I have to leave Australia when switching visas and if so for how long approx, weeks, months?

4. Given that I am on the critical skills list (civil engineer) what is the approx. time taken to obtain permanent residence?

Apologies for all the questions, just REALLY want to get this sorted!! Many thanks guys,

John


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi John, 

WHV are not a way to a permanent visa. 

In light of the changes announced today please check which visa you would be applying for before making any plans since there are a lot of changes. 

Time lines are now unknown due to the changes mentioned above. 

Wish I could be more helpful......

Regards,
Karen


----------

